# Praying with unbelievers.



## earl40 (Jun 23, 2010)

As I get older I have become less patient with the practice of praying WITH people I believe are not Christian. Some times I can avoid doing so, but some times I have to do such.

Curious does anybody else have this "problem". BTW I have no problem, most of the time, praying FOR unbelievers.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jun 23, 2010)

I love praying with unbelievers because it is a great way to open up conversations about what was is being prayed (like God's sovereignty, man's depravity, our Lord and Savior Christ, etc.). I find that unbelievers will often ask questions about what was said and what it means. That presents great opportunity's for the gospel and discipleship.


----------



## T.A.G. (Jun 23, 2010)

how you yall feel about praying with family who is catholic at thanksgiving and such


----------



## Andres (Jun 23, 2010)

Can someone explain exactly what is being refered to here? Are you talking about you praying and non-Christians, and/or catholics are present just listening? Or are you talking about non-Christians praying with you, like you guys take turns? For example, on the national day of prayer here in Abilene they have some lame prayer at the courthouse downtown and a Rabbi, a muslim, a (supposedly) Christian pastor, and some other faiths take turns praying for the nation, city, etc.


----------



## Mushroom (Jun 23, 2010)

> For example, on the national day of prayer here in Abilene they have some lame prayer at the courthouse downtown and a Rabbi, a muslim, a (supposedly) Christian pastor, and some other faiths take turns praying for the nation, city, etc.


Eeew! <shudder>


----------



## earl40 (Jun 23, 2010)

Andres said:


> Can someone explain exactly what is being refered to here? Are you talking about you praying and non-Christians, and/or catholics are present just listening? Or are you talking about non-Christians praying with you, like you guys take turns? For example, on the national day of prayer here in Abilene they have some lame prayer at the courthouse downtown and a Rabbi, a muslim, a (supposedly) Christian pastor, and some other faiths take turns praying for the nation, city, etc.


 
With family before meals at Thanksgiving, Christmas etc. Also I work at a SDA hospital and we pray before every department meeting. This is where I first became aware of us Christians making them do something they rather not do. To tell you the truth I sort of felt sorry for them because they would be branded as black sheep if they didn't baa baa during the prayer by bowing their heads. 

Is there any scriptural evidence of people of faith welcoming unbelievers in communication with The Father? I do understand Judas was probably there when Jesus prayed but of course this is an assumption on my part. Was he (Judas) present?....never thought of that.

---------- Post added at 07:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 PM ----------




Brad said:


> > For example, on the national day of prayer here in Abilene they have some lame prayer at the courthouse downtown and a Rabbi, a muslim, a (supposedly) Christian pastor, and some other faiths take turns praying for the nation, city, etc.
> 
> 
> Eeew! <shudder>


 
I agree and is this in line with the examples I posted?


----------



## Andres (Jun 23, 2010)

Sorry, Earl, but I still don't think I understand which one you are talking about. If you are talking about non-Christians just sitting there silence while a Christian prays, then I don't have a problem with that, although it's kinda of weird. If the non-Christians are listening to the Christian, it would be a great opportunity to pray directly for God to open their eyes and turn their hearts to Christ. 

If it's the second option where the group is inter-faith and they take turn praying such as the example I gave above, then yes I have a problem with this. First, the other faiths aren't truly praying. Our prayers go through our mediator Christ. That's they only way we can approach the Father so if one rejects Christ, their prayers just stop at the ceiling. With that being said, I would still refuse to listen to someone offer up worship to an idol. That's blasphemy to even pretend that Allah, Buddah, Mary or any other false god could be comparable to the one true, living God.


----------



## Galatians220 (Jun 23, 2010)

T.A.G. said:


> how you yall feel about praying with family who is catholic at thanksgiving and such


 
_*"Bless us, O Lord, and these thy gifts, which we are about to receive, from thy bounty, through Christ our Lord. Amen." (The standard Catholic grace.)*_ If I'm asked to pray with Catholic siblings and other relatives/friends, I usually defer to my husband or son, who are much better at it than I. Each of the three of us usually says that prayer, which is okay, and adds to it something along the lines of "bless those gathered here, through Christ Who alone is the way, truth and life," or to "give saving grace to all present..." The Catholics don't seem to recognize that their salvation has just been prayed for, and they're happy. Once, years ago, my sister asked me to pray a grace that was "like you'd pray with your beliefs now," and so I prayed a believing, adoration-confession-thanksgiving-supplication grace, keeping it short and giving praise to our Heavenly Father for His many good and perfect gifts to us, for those He saves through Jesus Christ, etc. At the end, my sister was silent and I saw that she was a bit choked up; a tear or two had appeared in her eyes. Then she said softly, "That was beautiful."

I'm still praying for her, for I don't think she's saved - yet.

Margaret


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2010)

I pray with lost people most days of the week.

I try to make it a practice when I talk with someone to ask them "Now, what can I pray about for you? Is there some aspect of your life that you feel needs prayer?"

Now I am not talking about saying this at the gocery store, but any time that I have a meaningful converstion. If we talk for more then 5 min, I try to do this. (also not with people that I talk to all of the time...) So if I talk to a non believer that is providing some service, or that I have a relationship with I pray for them.

Today i prayed with a man in a coffee shop & with the guy designing my biz cards.


----------



## earl40 (Jun 24, 2010)

Andres said:


> Sorry, Earl, but I still don't think I understand which one you are talking about. If you are talking about non-Christians just sitting there silence while a Christian prays, then I don't have a problem with that, although it's kinda of weird.



Weird, I think you do sort of understand.

After reading some of our posts I find it interesting how many of us evangelize to others by saying grace before a meal. I have a BIL who used to do this but stopped because I think he knew that he really was not thanking God for the food, family, and friends. Reminds me of walking down the street and someone asking if you are saved.


----------



## earl40 (Jun 29, 2010)

T.A.G. said:


> how you yall feel about praying with family who is catholic at thanksgiving and such


 
Not good most of the time.


----------



## JennyG (Jun 29, 2010)

Galatians220 said:


> T.A.G. said:
> 
> 
> > how you yall feel about praying with family who is catholic at thanksgiving and such
> ...


I know that grace very well (except ending simply "through thy bounty, amen") it's ok as long as the set form is used, so you know what's coming.
But otherwise, I'm very wary of praying along with Catholics. Once years ago I agreed to with someone, thinking it could be no harm, but the next thing I knew prayer was being offered to Jesus, Mary and Joseph (aka "the holy family")


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 29, 2010)

> Also I work at a SDA hospital and we pray before every department meeting. This is where I first became aware of us Christians making them do something they rather not do. To tell you the truth I sort of felt sorry for them because they would be branded as black sheep if they didn't baa baa during the prayer by bowing their heads.



OT: Are you referring to a Christian making the SDA folks sit through a prayer?


----------



## earl40 (Jun 30, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> > Also I work at a SDA hospital and we pray before every department meeting. This is where I first became aware of us Christians making them do something they rather not do. To tell you the truth I sort of felt sorry for them because they would be branded as black sheep if they didn't baa baa during the prayer by bowing their heads.
> 
> 
> 
> OT: Are you referring to a Christian making the SDA folks sit through a prayer?



I am speaking of "making" all employees who are in the department sit through a prayer before a meeting. It can be lead by a SDA, though not usually, because thankfully they are in a minority here in Central Florida.


----------

